# Spider for XTR 952 cranks



## pinepig (Dec 17, 2004)

Will a Deore XT M752 spider fit properly on the 952 cranks? I've got two sets of NOS 952 cranks to mount up for SS use, but haven't found a good spider yet (need the additional chainring clearance of a spider vs. spiderless chainring). I'll start checking ebay if it will work.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

*$44.95* at Nashbar! I've seen them go for a lot more on Ebay. Yup, folks often pay more on Ebay than at a store.


----------



## pinepig (Dec 17, 2004)

That would be perfect, but the 110 BCD is too large for my application. The XT spider is 104 BCD, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## TiRyder (Mar 8, 2005)

The xt 750 and the xtr 952 are interchangeable, so unless you use a different XT, it has same BCD. The LX570 spider has a 58/94 BCD. The LX will also fit on the XTR crankarms. If you cant find it anywhere else, go to your LBS and have them source it from QBP. As a matter of fact, you should get it from LBS anyway - you know. support the local folks.

I am not positive, but I think that the FSA spider is compatible with 952. You may want to check to see if that works.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

TiRyder said:


> The xt 750 and the xtr 952 are interchangeable, so unless you use a different XT, it has same BCD. The LX570 spider has a 58/94 BCD. The LX will also fit on the XTR crankarms. If you cant find it anywhere else, go to your LBS and have them source it from QBP. As a matter of fact, you should get it from LBS anyway - you know. support the local folks.
> 
> I am not positive, but I think that the FSA spider is compatible with 952. You may want to check to see if that works.


First of all, Only one year XT crank spider was removeable (Shimano saw that people were using that XT spider and XT rings as a cheaper alternative to XTR rings and quickly put and end to that) , I believe 1999, everything after that was swaged on. None of the LX stuff ever had a removeable spider. Finding an old XT spider that will work is near to impossible. Go with the XTR from Nashbar and be glad you got it at that price.


----------



## totally_fixxated (Aug 24, 2005)

*Not 104mm, but...*

http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=14411
http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=14413
http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=14412

edit:4 bolt
http://www.webcyclery.com/product.php?productid=16704&cat=303&page=1


----------



## pinepig (Dec 17, 2004)

I've read other people's experience with the LX spider: while the spline pattern is the same, the spider is too thick to work properly on 952 cranks (some have shaved down the thickness to make it fit.

I didn't realize that the XT spiders were mostly swaged on. I'll probably pick up an AC spider, but it does look a little delicate.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

pinepig said:


> I've read other people's experience with the LX spider: while the spline pattern is the same, the spider is too thick to work properly on 952 cranks (some have shaved down the thickness to make it fit.
> 
> I didn't realize that the XT spiders were mostly swaged on. I'll probably pick up an AC spider, but it does look a little delicate.


been running an AC for years.


----------



## TiRyder (Mar 8, 2005)

Rivet said:


> First of all, Only one year XT crank spider was removeable (Shimano saw that people were using that XT spider and XT rings as a cheaper alternative to XTR rings and quickly put and end to that) , I believe 1999, everything after that was swaged on. None of the LX stuff ever had a removeable spider. Finding an old XT spider that will work is near to impossible. Go with the XTR from Nashbar and be glad you got it at that price.


Here is the LX spider - QBP part number CR0271
The XT/xtr spider is part number C0262

Both are in stock


----------



## cloughja (Jan 19, 2004)

The LX spider is thicker than the XT and XTR ones, so it won't work without a little dremeling, I believe. If you're watching ebay, the XT model with the removeable 4-bolt spider is easy to spot - it's the only 4-bolt, square-taper XT model ever made (AFAIK).


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

TiRyder said:


> Here is the LX spider - QBP part number CR0271
> The XT/xtr spider is part number C0262
> 
> Both are in stock


Huh, that spider is from a crank that never existed. LX never came in a 5 arm with a two piece spider and crank. The last year of 5 arm was a one piece crank. first year of two piece was the funky riveted outer ring.


----------



## FATTRAXX (Nov 26, 2004)

*i have those typw lx cranks also...*

they came stock om my 1997 gt lts.


----------



## coolhandluchs (Jan 7, 2004)

*Check out BTI for info*

Here's BTI's page and charts for the conversion spiders. Certain spiders fit certain cranks.

The other options are a Spot M952 34t ring (very expensive and pretty much impossible to find right now), and a custom Boone Ti ring (even more expensive, but very bling).

Yeah, I'm looking to do the same thing. My route's probably going to be the conversion spider with a Surly SS ring.

Edit: Link not working, so I deleted the URL.


----------



## pinepig (Dec 17, 2004)

coolhand-

That page requires a login. Do they show any spiders for the 952 that haven't already been mentioned here? I've seen Middleburn has one, but I haven't seen it offered in the US.


----------



## coolhandluchs (Jan 7, 2004)

pinepig said:


> coolhand-
> 
> That page requires a login. Do they show any spiders for the 952 that haven't already been mentioned here? I've seen Middleburn has one, but I haven't seen it offered in the US.


Ah, sorry about that. AFAIK, AC and Shimano make the conversion spiders, and BTI only carries the Shimano ones. Never seen a Middleburn in the flesh either. Here's the chart from BTI for the shimano spiders, looks like (for M952) that 110, 104 and 94 bcd are available. Ask your LBS:

M952/750 74/110BCD
M952/750 58/94BCD	
M952/750 64/104BCD
XTR-M951DH 4B/112BCD
XTR-M950 74/110BCD
LX-M570 58/94BCD
LX-M570 64/104BCD
LX-M569 58/94BCD


----------



## Boulder Biker (May 16, 2005)

*any of these spiders still available?*

I know this is a singlespeed forum, and it's been almost 2 years since this thread, but i'm trying to track down a 104mm spider for my xtr m952 crankset so i can run a 2-chain ring 104mm chainguide/bashguard setup. the chainguides i'm looking at getting only come in 104mm so I need to find a 104mm spider for my cranks. Do any of you know where I can get a 104mm spider for an xtr m952 crank arm that is reasonably priced? I plan to go across the street to my lbs today to see if they can get one in and how much it will cost...

Thanks!


----------



## l84biking (Jul 1, 2005)

*MTBtandems.com has*

According to their website, they have a Middleburn XTR spider in a 4 bolt applicaiton.

http://www.mtbtandems.com/

I have one of those XT spiders and think it'll fit a 952. I can check the clearance tonight. I know the AC spider will fit a 950 with no dremeling. On a 952, that AC spider needs some work for clearance in the 5 bolt compact configuration. The 952 crank arm has a different bend than the 950, fyi.

HTh,
L8


----------



## MINImtnbiker (Mar 2, 2004)

*How is the bend different?*



l84biking said:


> According to their website, they have a Middleburn XTR spider in a 4 bolt applicaiton.
> 
> http://www.mtbtandems.com/
> 
> ...


I believe I have a 950 -- they are from 1998 -- but I need to check. How are the bends different?


----------



## Boulder Biker (May 16, 2005)

*is it 140mm?*

basically i really need to find one that is 140mm. A 4 arm would be preferable since all the bash guards that come with the chainguides i'm looking at are 4 arm. I could live w/ a 5 arm, it would just mean i would have to buy a different bash guard, but 104mm is a must....

Thanks!


----------



## l84biking (Jul 1, 2005)

MINImtnbiker said:


> I believe I have a 950 -- they are from 1998 -- but I need to check. How are the bends different?


Hey MINImtnbiker,

When viewed from the top as if the cranks are bolted to the bb, the XTR 950 arm comes out away from the bb and spider and flows back to clear the chainstay. The XTR 952 arm, flows back to clear the stock XTR spider then sweeps out, to clear the chainstays. Not sure if I'm clear on my description. 
This is very subtle and I only noticed when I mounted an AC compact 5 bolt on my 952's the first time and had to dremel out some material on the spider so the arm can clear. After obtaining a new set of 950's, mounted another identical spider on it and cleared the spider with no problems. Compared them side by side and could see the differences. Not sure why, maybe to stop people using non-Shimano equipment on the arms or if it was a stronger lighter issue.

Let me know if you don't understand.
L8


----------



## Boulder Biker (May 16, 2005)

*sorry, i meant 104mm*

sorry, i meant 104 mm in my previous post, not 140mm, type o... woops


----------

